# bloating



## bandc8151948 (Jul 14, 2002)

I have had a distended abdomen, from very high up to my pelvic bone and fully from one side to the other but have no pain, no diarrhea. I had a catscan, colonoscopy, upper GI, abdomen scan, blood tests and last week saw a gastroenterologist, after feeling my internist and surgeon had exhausted all of their resources. This has been ongoing for the last fifteen months. I had my gall bladder removed three years ago and got along fine the first year but have had problems since. I can not stand anything tight around my waist and often have to put on a duster and lie down during the middle of the day. Anyone else experienced this? Am on a new medicine to me called Pamine, know anything about it? A new member today.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Hi BAnd....Yeah, this is not limited to women.Quick questions have you been following your low fat diet post-surgically the whole time? What are you eating now?Anything else changed besides the medication? Did anything different happen before you began this bloated feeling?It will help to know age as well. Did you used to get a lot of "water retention" with your cycle"? Anything changed here as well? We can speak euphamistically.be back laterMNL


----------



## PeacefulHart (Jun 26, 2002)

Bandc, I often experience the same. My relief comes from antihistamines.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

band, have you tried avoiding dairy products? Dairy is a very common cause of bloating. You could try avoiding it for 2 weeks and see what happens. You'll have to read the labels on processed foods because they often contain dairy products.


----------

